# Best bang for your buck - 50-60" LED under $1200



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

As I am upgrading my home theatre (from a mezely 32" Bravia), though the quality served it's purpose for almost 3 years, I would like to delve into the world of LED and also the 50-60" market as I am moving into a space that warrants it.

Though on a budget, I would still like some feedback on models that you all find to be "surprising", "worth the extra 200 bucks", etc.

Ultimately, and I know I may sound cheap in saying it. I would love to find a quality television for the home theatre setup for around 1000-1200.

I'd like to start with just LED tips and suggestions, but eventually I may move into the realm of Plasma should my options be too limited.

Thanks so much folks!!
Dejan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd go to your local store and take a look at the sets. Let your eyes be the judge. Don't be afraid to ask the sales people for the remote controls either. Fiddle around with them and make some adjustments. Rarely will you find a display model with proper white/black levels.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

This is actually a very good time to look. New models are being introduced right now so you'll find clearance TVs and cheap floor medals for sale. 

Sharp/Vizio will be "bang for buck" but you'll find good deals on open box Samsung Sony as well. 

Be sure you calibrate any display you choose. There are plenty of threads on how to get close with test discs but having the display done professionally will give you a real boost in picture quality.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks very much for taking time to give me your insight.

I really will play around with the display models before I make any final purchases to ensure I see it's diversity and not judge on face value since models may not be optimized in picture quality off the floor.

I'm pretty stoked about a new set - won't lie to you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for a quick check setting the display to "cinema mode" will likely be the closest to actual settings you should be using at home.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome tip. Thank you!!!


----------

